# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  Filistin'de İsrail zulmü sürüyor

## ceydaaa

israilaskerleri735.jpgİsrail polisi ve özel birlikler bir Filistin ilköğretim okulunu kuşattı.
KUDÜS (AA) - İsrail polisinin ve özel birliklerin Filistinli çocukların öğrenim gördüğü ilköğretim okulunun etrafını kuşattığı bildirildi.

AA muhabirinin edindiği bilgiye göre, öğle saatlerinde polis ve özel birlikten oluşan güvenlik güçleri, Kudüs'ün Zeytin Dağı bölgesindeki bir ilköğretim okulunun etrafını henüz belirlenemeyen bir nedenle kuşattı.

Öğrencilerin okuldan tahliye edilmesinin ardından binada arama yapan güvenlik güçleri, daha sonra bölgeden ayrıldı.

----------

